

Bessemer Venture's anti-portfolio, deals they passed on but should have taken - asmithmd1
http://bvp.com/Portfolio/antiportfolio.aspx

======
d4ft
Funny, but I guess VC's are a little like serial entrepreneurs. Its ok to
totally f up sometimes, as long as you get a couple big hits.

